# SEAFOAM........OMG...That was FUN!!



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Walmart has seafoam for 7.77. 


So I watched the videos on youtube about seafoam and how to use it.

Well I gave it a try. Wow the 7.77 is worth the SMOKE show.. That was something else... Smoked out the whole yard, house and block.

Truck does seem to run better. 

I did the 1/3-in tank 1/3-in oil 1/3 in vacum/brake booster.

Oh did i mention the SMOKE....:fluffy:

Will report back after i hit 300 miles and change the oil/spark plugs.
:givebeer:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

mosquito truck.....


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey zane


Finally found my way back here. Computer caught a virus. Lost everything.
Took some searching. But finally found this site
:waving:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

WB..

NOW DO AN OIL CHANGE ON THE TRUCK...


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*It works*

HOLY S**T SEAFOAM WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Truck has more power!
Idles better!
Better mpg!

Worth every penny...And the smoke!!

Highly recommend

Just watch youtube videos to see how.
:givebeer:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

yeah.. but did it smoke??




lol


----------



## DONPhantasmo (Apr 10, 2009)

Speedo, I think he's trying to tell you it might have produced a little smoke, lol... When I worked at a Nissan dealership, they used to charge 89.99 for that service. All they did (My room-mate was a mechanic) was pour 1/2 a can of seafoam in the vacuum tube, and put the rest in the oil. You can see the car smoke, till you can't see the car. But, you can tell immediate results.

I just seafoamed my truck. It's idling a lot better, and staying smoother, too.
It's the best 10 bucks I've spent in a while!

Do it if you get the chance. Your HB will love you for it!!!


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

I think you need to find a good place to do it like an old folks home or school. The smoke is unreal. Can't believe the throttle responce and power gain. I sprayed it into my valve cover and into each intake port. I don't think it's snake oil...


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Would I get any results if I just put it in my gas tank and in my oil? I dont even know where my vacuum line is to do that and it seems risky.


----------



## DONPhantasmo (Apr 10, 2009)

Spbeyond said:


> Would I get any results if I just put it in my gas tank and in my oil? I dont even know where my vacuum line is to do that and it seems risky.


If you put it in the gas tank, It would absorb any moisture that's in it, from over the years. That would decrease rust, and gunk..

If you look at youtube, it'll basically have step by step instructions on how to perform the task. I just unplugged the vacuum line that goes from the engine to the break booster (the big round thing under your break reservoir where you put the fluid in). you might have to have a friend give it a little gas, and pour some seafoam into that vacuum line (or stick the vacuum line into the seafoam bottle. The truck will smoke like a bar-b-q, but you'll almost immediatly feel instant throttle response. Turn the truck off, and pour some into the oil, and go to the back, and pour some into the gas.

If it seems too risky, don't do it. I'm just saying I did it, and I think it's the best 10 bucks I have spent.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

I heard it creates a lot of smoke though?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, there's a lot of smoke! Looks like like you blew a head gasket until it finally stops smoking!


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

let us know if that super performance sticks around after you refill the gas tank. I'll be interested to know if it's due to the cleaner engine or that the stuff juices up your gasoline.


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

I thought it was pretty easy taking off the air filter and opening the throttle body then spraying (thank you harbor freight pneumatic power sprayer) right in each port. second tank of fresh gas and boy shes got power. I'm not one for hype, 4 prong spark plugs are a joke, but it really did something to my truck. 130,000 and just did a very technical rock ledge last evening these are awesome trucks!


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*Update on seafoam*

ok its been four tanks of gas and it still runs good. 

the super power lasted two tanks.

truck does idle better and does get better gas mileage. 2o before to 22 now.

changed my oil after 300 miles. damn it was black! and very thin.

oil had 500 miles on it. when i used the seafoam. and was clean looking
before i started. 

i would recommend doing the seam foam. 

i plan on doing it again in when it time to change oil again.

it 100% works...


----------



## sup_mario (Jun 30, 2010)

Good luck man...


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

The right hose is the one going from the brake booster (black cylinder) to the top of the engine right? 

Am I going to have to replace my spark plugs after this? I cant reach the ones in back.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

is it a good idea if the truck has 250000miles on it...i heard that it might make it drink oil like crazy ...


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

tulaviok- You heard that Seafoaming would make it drink oil? Anyone else heard that? I just bought a '96 HB and was thinking about doing this, but if that is the case i will pass.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

am not saying it will but a car like mine with 300000km on the counter maybe not a good idea...if yours as less miles on it maybe could be good....thats why i was asking ...maybe a guy here did that and he had 300 000km and work fine ...or not


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

Well i did mine tonight and boy did it smoke. Hopefully it helps the engine out, the inside of my tailpipe was really black. I dont know if that is common on these, but i suppose that it a bad thing on any vehicle. I have to work tommorow, there and back will be 120 miles. I guess i should do my regular oil change after that and replace the spark plugs?


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

You bought a hardbody and you work is 120 miles round trip??? WOW, be prepared for the gas bill. I get around 14 mpg on a good day.


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

14mpg??? I have been reading a lot of MPG posts on forums and I haven't heard of anyone getting under 18.


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Do you have the 4 cylinder? According to fueleconomy.gov all you can hope for is 16 city 19 highway with that. My V6 it has at 14 city and 17 hwy. That is what the manufacture says they can do. There are many many posts around here of people going "why does my MPG suck?" Thats just how there trucks are. Some have dont a bit better than even the manufacture said you could. I dont do much highway and my truck needs a tuneup. And at 18 even at 3 bucks a gallon thats 20 dollars in gas a day. Im just saying would have bought a fuel efficient car. But sometimes you gotta pay out the #*$ for what you want.


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh Ok. Yeah I got rid of a Chevy cavalier (36mpg) because it didn't have a/c and bought a Dodge neon neon. It was junk and only getting 28 MPG. I alsohad a third vehicle (suv) and I got rid of it. that should help pay for the extra gas this will use.


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok so i did this seafoam deal on my HB about a week ago. 1/3 can in each the crankcase, brake booster, and fuel tank. It made it run a ton better at first IMO. After about 150 miles i changed my oil. Now at about 500 miles after the seafoam it is running pretty rough at idle. I read that on trucks with high miles a spark plug and wire change is in order after doing this. Do you guys think that is all the rough idle may be? I planned on changing them soon, but didnt know it would cause a noticable differnce this quickly.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Not sure about the wires but definitely check your plugs to see if the tips are fouled up!


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

If they do need replaced, what plugs do our engines like and dislike? Anyone have a certain brand/model they swear by?


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

NGK for the spark plugs


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

Copper core or platinum?


----------



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

any effect if you use more than a third of a can like say a whole can through vac line lol wish i had a camcorder to post vid of my truck bellowing the smoke out those six inch stacks awesome!!


----------

